# Second 25LD Endurance Ride... Success!



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Congratulations! It sounds like you had a great time and did well :> <3


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Edie's ride was my first ride! Glad she is still doing it. It was Road Warrior back then. 

Congratulations on a good finish! Are you not doing 7IL? The trails are easy as long as it is fairly dry.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Well done, Houston.


----------



## Houston (Apr 15, 2012)

Thanks guys!

Unfortunately, 7IL isn't hosting their usual ride, so I've been told. I've been on their trails though and love them!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

you've made so much progress since you first came to HF. congratulations!


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

What, no High Roller?? I 'm calling David right now!!


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Cypress Trails is hosting a 25LD on their property in late January if you're interested


----------



## Houston (Apr 15, 2012)

Thanks for letting me know! Will check it out. 

There is a ride at Pundt Park on the first. I won't be participating in that one, but I am hoping to volunteer as a scribe (so I can learn somethings...)


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Endiku said:


> Cypress Trails is hosting a 25LD on their property in late January if you're interested


Don't plan on going if it rains hard!!

There is also a new ride at Lake Sommerville! Those trails are nice. Wouldn't you know, I move and suddenly there are 3 new rides an hour from my old house!


----------

